# Age Indetermind Myocardial Infarction



## Mouf1818 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was under the assumption that age undetermined myocardial infarctions are coded as old (412) but the icd-9-cm book directs you to 410.90 for myocardial infarction, nos.....which is correct??????


----------



## dadhich.girish (Feb 19, 2009)

*MI*

Hi:

If the visit is due to MI and we do not have other details, we can go with 410.90, but if visit for any other reason and doc is not referring in anyway to MI, it should be considered old according to me.  Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------

